# Truth about Cocaine?



## feinburgrl (Jun 11, 2011)

I heard that if you use cocaine is a great way to keep focus at weight lifting and gaining strength. Truth?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 11, 2011)

I just snort my Dbol


----------



## MDR (Jun 11, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I heard that if you use cocaine is a great way to keep focus at weight lifting and gaining strength. Truth?


 
False.  Training high on Cocaine will not give you focus, it only gives you the illusion of focus.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2011)

A fucking heart attack is what it will give you. Might be a fun way to go, bench pressing 400lbs when your heart explodes.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 11, 2011)

I think pcp would be way more effective.


----------



## vortex (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with MDR. Maybe if it was in the natural form of coca leaves this would be true, much like the natives of South America that use it, but in its purer form it's like comparing smog with putting your mouth on a cars tail pipe.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 11, 2011)

the only focus coke will give you is peaking out the blinds on the window!


----------



## vortex (Jun 11, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the only focus coke will give you is peaking out the blinds on the window!


Ahhh, the old peekaboos, almost forgot about them, been a long time!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the only focus coke will give you is peaking out the blinds on the window!





Oh shit dude, IT's THE COPS! 

STFU man, it's Mark the mail man. You need to lay off the drugs.


----------



## GMO (Jun 11, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I heard that if you use cocaine is a great way to keep focus at weight lifting and gaining strength. Truth?




No...that's compete bullshit.  It might give you a nice heart attack though...


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 12, 2011)

Stupid thread. Im with the guy who snorts his dbol though............


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 12, 2011)

It's a hell of a drug


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 12, 2011)

\fuckin junky


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 12, 2011)

Over time, coke makes you weak as hell


----------



## southpaw (Jun 14, 2011)

Cocaine?  What a waste.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Makes me think of that "White Lines" song.. killer tune.  Grand Master Flash, I think.


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 19, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the only focus coke will give you is peaking out the blinds on the window!



holy shit!  this is a good one


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Meth would be a better choice. Hell, maybe then I'd be motivated to unload the leg press after my sets.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jul 19, 2011)

Cocaine.  It cures what ails ya.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jul 19, 2011)

Back in college football I had acouple buddies who did this. They never got pt but they sure did love the yay!


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Cocaine. It cures what ails ya.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 19, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the only focus coke will give you is peaking out the blinds on the window!


 
Been there way to many times > Not fun


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

just buy 2 large jars of instant coffee and use them both in one pre workout shake. exact same feeling. stupidest fucking drug ever.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 20, 2011)

haha i know a couple people who snart the yayo before work outs its ultra effective


----------



## jimm (Jul 20, 2011)

lol did your drug dealer tell you this tip by any chanse.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 20, 2011)

jimm said:


> lol did your drug dealer tell you this tip by any chanse.


lol i was kidding. and nothing has ever went up these nostrils


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## jimm (Jul 20, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> lol i was kidding. and nothing has ever went up these nostrils


 

It was to the OP lol. But you dont know what your missin haha...


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 20, 2011)

jimm said:


> It was to the OP lol. But you dont know what your missin haha...


oh gotchaa ill pass though lmao its just never appealed to me


----------



## cg89 (Jul 20, 2011)

what if you where to snort a cocktail of cocaine and dbol? anyone think about that? hah


----------



## rob170 (Jul 21, 2011)

When I went thru my "cocaine phase" I did notice I started to develop some slight gyno when I would mix blowing lines and the gym. When I did my research it seems fairly common for excessive cocaine use to be associated with gyno.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sjc5LFThDTQ#at=149


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 21, 2011)

way back when you would have to speed a grand or so on coke if u wanted to freebase, now i wonder how much a crack head needs for a night, probably nowhere near that, and now heroin is getting even cheaper than crack. No wonder kids get screwed up easier now adays, dont take alot of money


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 22, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Oh shit dude, IT's THE COPS!
> 
> STFU man, it's Mark the mail man. You need to lay off the drugs.



Hahaha...reminds me of my old roommate about 10 years ago, always thought the phones were tapped by the Feds...good times!


----------



## dhyayi (Jul 22, 2011)

please remember, cocaine not kaffeine...
as long as I know, cocaine is used by army when they got shot and wound to decrease the pain.


----------



## superchris84 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've done coke before going to the gym and when I started working out the only thing I was focused on was to go back to my car to do more lines.  Def doesn't help u focus on lifting from what I experinced


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 23, 2011)

‪Dewey Meets Cocaine‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## squigader (Jul 28, 2011)

Right down there with heroin as one of the worst things you could put in yourself... sounds like one of the worst ideas I've ever heard


----------



## cbohning (Jul 29, 2011)

aderall 10mg Pre work out. Major Focus!!!..,, Wouldnt touch Yay


----------



## N21 (Jul 29, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I heard that if you use cocaine is a great way to keep focus at weight lifting and gaining strength. Truth?



thats pretty funny haha


----------



## toothache (Jul 29, 2011)

The Devil's dandruff!


----------



## solo_builder (Jul 29, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I heard that if you use cocaine is a great way to keep focus at weight lifting and gaining strength. Truth?



Throwing yourself out of the window is the best way to pass the exam


----------



## murf23 (Jul 29, 2011)

superchris84 said:


> I've done coke before going to the gym and when I started working out the only thing I was focused on was to go back to my car to do more lines. Def doesn't help u focus on lifting from what I experinced


 
lol this ^^^^^


----------



## Mothergoose (Aug 12, 2011)

rob170 said:


> When I went thru my "cocaine phase" I did notice I started to develop some slight gyno when I would mix blowing lines and the gym. When I did my research it seems fairly common for excessive cocaine use to be associated with gyno.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sjc5LFThDTQ#at=149




For males, excessive drinking & coke usage causes fat deposits to be stored in the chest and excessive drinking forces the liver to create estrogen hence the gyno.

and not talking about 6 pack a night.... more along the lines of 400ml of booze a night does the trick. that's more than half of a 5th


----------



## ZahnX (Aug 18, 2011)

I've done this a couple of times when i had some extra cash. IT WAS FUCKING AMAZING! I was able to shatter my old records and didn't give a shit about any kind of pain. if you have a lot of cash burning a whole in your pockets go for it. also i recommend snorting  oxy and then popping some aderol it works wonders. one thing that i don't recommend thou is meth, it will get you crazy pumped up for the work out, but ya can't put on any weight...and the whole addiction thing


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

cant say anything good about cocaine being a recovering addict myself. i cant imagine doing cocaine and working out and expecting results total insanity


----------



## 240PLUS (Aug 31, 2011)

dhyayi said:


> please remember, cocaine not kaffeine...
> as long as I know, cocaine is used by army when they got shot and wound to decrease the pain.



No. That would be Morphine.


----------



## meow (Aug 31, 2011)

U should sprinkle some Meth in with your noexplode. ... guaranteed to open up the dimentional gate to the world of AWESOME .!!


----------



## Malakas11 (Sep 1, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I heard that if you use cocaine is a great way to keep focus at weight lifting and gaining strength. Truth?






While I am not really against it and even indulge in it from time to time, working out raises your heart rate as it is, and putting cocaine on top of it will just add too much stress to your heart and blood pressure. not worth it


----------



## mr.giggles (Sep 1, 2011)

Malakas11 said:


> While I am not really against it and even indulge in it from time to time, working out raises your heart rate as it is, and putting cocaine on top of it will just add too much stress to your heart and blood pressure. not worth it


 

So will a preworkout.. Just saying..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 2, 2011)

In theory you may be right.  If you "USE" cocaine, in some very small form (maybe 0.25 of a line), prior to a workout you may in fact have a sharper focus and ability to last longer in the gym.  That is, if you leave it at that and after the gym stay away from the stuff and eat like a horse and rest.  The problem is that I just don't know anyone who carries an 8ball of coke around as a pre-workout supplement.  It is the most abused substance around and most users will keep sniffing it back until it's gone and they're licking off the bottom of the bag for the last bits of powder at 5 am in the morning.  Good luck training, eating and resting optimally withing a few day timeframe of being in such state.


----------



## Malakas11 (Sep 2, 2011)

mr.giggles said:


> So will a preworkout.. Just saying..



Like I said, working out increases your heart rate too, so why would you want to add coke on top and add even more stress to you heart?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol @ napalm!


----------



## Pika (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol funny but i know aguy whos been training for years! Back in the old days he was 24 stone! He now weighs 16 stone and built like a house! He used to take speed while working out he know knows its realy bad but it worked lol


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 4, 2011)

no way, keep that shit away from me, Its good stuff, to good in my case. No way Id be able to have a bag and snort some before going into the gym, all Id be thinking is going back to the car to do another line.  Stuff is horrible to the immune system and also will make you weak as hell. Plus it will eat your wallet alive.


----------



## jimm (Sep 5, 2011)

AnabolicAgent said:


> no way, keep that shit away from me, Its good stuff, to good in my case. No way Id be able to have a bag and snort some before going into the gym, all Id be thinking is going back to the car to do another line. Stuff is horrible to the immune system and also will make you weak as hell. Plus it will eat your wallet alive.


 

Amen to that bro!. I always seem to learn the hardway had some last nite with ma girl infact thats all we have been doin for past few months ive pretty much come off cycle and done pct then been on a straight binge losing most my gains drinking heavily and sniffin feeling weaker by the day feel it on my wallet alot and its definatly not helping my in the gym ive lost nearly a stone and a half sinse i been off cycle im fucking GUTTED...

Time to get up tho and get back to it new cycle comin up v soon clean eatin no drinkin no drugs ill allow my self a joint the odd night maybe if im on tren when i cant sleep.


----------

